

Russia's Kaspersky threatened to 'rub out' rival, email shows - hackuser
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/08/28/us-kaspersky-rivals-idUSKCN0QX2GO20150828

======
neves
First news: Anonymous sources accuse Russian company that frequently ashames
USA government of being evil.

Second news: Evil Russian company is competitive to competitor that poaches
its employers.

It is hard to create more non-events than this. Maybe in the next one they
will say that Karpesky sells anti-virus software.

~~~
hackuser
I don't think that accurately characterizes the situation. The article says
Kapersky sabotaged competitors' antimalware products (and thereby sabotaged
probably millions of end-user computers).

~~~
sergers
I think it does some up the situation.

Kaspersky blasted the equation group which hinted at it being US orgs part of
it.

Since then there have been numerous articles against kaspersky, imo trying to
make them look bad.

There was a previous article recently posted on HN which basically about the
same thing.

Kaspersky felt other companies were stealing it's virus signatures/heuristics
so they created false positives to discredit the company, which would prove
they were taking their info (cause they would flag as false positives based on
the bad info they took).

I don't think anyone has proof they actually did this, and other av vendors
are keeping quiet, which might mean nothing happened or they are upto their
own no-good deeds they don't want brought to light

